# it is going to happen.......again



## KnotRight (Apr 3, 2013)

After many years absent from reloading it is time to get back into it. When I stopped reloading I was using a RCBS Jr. press with TC dies for 38/357 and 9s. All my stuff was sold maybe 15 years ago.
I have a couple questions that would like some advice on:

1: What press would you get? RCBS, Lyman or Lee. I think that I would like a progressive press. (maybe a Dillion in the future)
2: I am thinking that I will start off loading 45 and 9s, what brand TC dies would you use.
3: When buying dies, would you get a 3 or 4 die set
4: Not on planning to reload any large caliber rifles so when choosing a press should I keep that in mind
5: Where is the best place to buy the reloading components? 
6: I have read some hand guns can use small or large caliber primers. Is the primer the same size?
7: what reloading manual would you suggest starting out with
8: Backing the day I used to use Bulleye. Unique, 2700, Green and Blue Dot powder. If you were just reloading “target/practice” rounds, is there a single powder that I can use for 45 and 9s?

Any other advice would be greatly appreciated. If you here a BIG boom for Savannah, you know I screwed up something.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I gave away all of my reloading equipment (RCBS) and the table I built for it in 1998. The world has changed since then. I reloaded .357 and .44 Magnum almost exclusively. Yes there is a size difference between small and large pistol primers. I would go with a Dillon progressive press and TC dies, too (I used TC dies with my RCBS).

Good luck in your pursuit and keep us posted as to what you wind up with.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If you want a progressive,Dillon is the way to go.For a singlestage press,I like the RCBS Rockchucker.One brand I don't buy is Lee,they are cheap entry level equipment although some people love them.

For the dies in autopistols,I prefer 4 dies.Revolvers need to be seated and crimped at the same time but I prefer to do them separate for autos.Jacketed bullets aren't as bad but lead can shave on that last little bit of seating as the case mouth touches the bullet.It won't cause a problem unless you have a short chamber,but you'll get a little more buildup at the beginning of the barrel's leade.

Bullseye is a great powder but I switched to 231 for top end loads,HP-38 is the same stuff.It works well in the 9 but I haven't put much time and energy into that round.


----------



## retired_diver (Jun 22, 2013)

KnotRight said:


> After many years absent from reloading it is time to get back into it. When I stopped reloading I was using a RCBS Jr. press with TC dies for 38/357 and 9s. All my stuff was sold maybe 15 years ago.
> I have a couple questions that would like some advice on:
> 
> 1: What press would you get? RCBS, Lyman or Lee. I think that I would like a progressive press. (maybe a Dillion in the future) (If you want a progressive it is very hard to go wrong with a Dillion, lee is the least expensive)
> ...


Remember you will require a few more items even if you buy a "kit". powder measure and scale, press, carbide dies, calibers for OAL, media tumbler?, reloading manual, bullets, primers, powder, brass. If you are shooting Glocks then maybe also a Lee or Redman push thru die to remove the glock bulge.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

During my lifetime I've owned and operated a whole lot of reloading equipment. (Spent a fortune, too!) Shooting was never my real hobby; instead I lived to reload; and usually went to the range in order to, 'empty some brass' and get my hands on something to reload again.

If I had everything to do all over again I'd buy one or two Dillon 550B progressive - or SINGLE STAGE - presses; and go no further. (It's funny; but I was just thinking this morning what a pain in the ass my Dillon XL650's used to be to operate. All the really good progressives weren't circular motion machines; they operated in a straight line, instead.)

The beauty and convenience of a 550B is that it allows you to proceed more carefully, and at your own speed. If you want a nice simple (and comparatively slow moving) progressive, you've got it; and if you want to operate a single stage press, then you've got that too.

RL 550B: Dillon Reloading Machines

The only real fault with today's progressive presses is the slight amount of, 'slop' the rotating toolheads introduce into the C.O.A.L. of cartridges made on them. For most reloaders, though, a thousandth, or two, of variation isn't going to matter. Whenever I wanted highly precise long range ammunition I used an old (heavy weight) RCBS Rockchucker press; and I turned down the case necks to uniform thickness.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

1: What press would you get? RCBS, Lyman or Lee. I think that I would like a progressive press. (maybe a Dillion in the future)

Lee Challenger Breechlock or Hornady L-N-L AP
2: I am thinking that I will start off loading 45 and 9s, what brand TC dies would you use.

They all work well. I like Lee and Hornady. For roll crimp, I only use Redding Profile Crimp Dies.
3: When buying dies, would you get a 3 or 4 die set

Three die set and a separate taper crimp die (unless you want to seat and crimp simultaneously)
4: Not on planning to reload any large caliber rifles so when choosing a press should I keep that in mind

Almost every press will handle large rifle.
5: Where is the best place to buy the reloading components? 

Where ever you can find them. Components have been short since Bush left office, coincidentally.
6: I have read some hand guns can use small or large caliber primers. Is the primer the same size?
No, otherwise they wouldn't be called large and small. You sure you used to reload? These are awfully basic questions. The only case of any quantity having this problem is .45Auto.
7: what reloading manual would you suggest starting out with
"Handloading for Handgunners," or "ABCs or Reloading," or Horandy/Speer/Sierra/Lee manuals.
8: Back in the day, I used to use Bulleye. Unique, 2700, Green and Blue Dot powder. If you were just reloading “target/practice” rounds, is there a single powder that I can use for 45 and 9s?
What is 2700? Do you mean 2400? For .45 and 9x19? Bullseye, or AA2, or AA5, or 231/HP38, or 700X, or Solo 1000, or Green Dot, or Red Dot, or N320, or about twenty other powders--though first you have to find some powder.


----------

